# Drywall tape bubbling after spraying texture



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I would have.


----------



## cmschlatt (Dec 3, 2013)

So do you think the only solution is to retape/retexture? Maybe I could use spray can texture since the areas are so small.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

All the resprays I've done after dropping the pop have required at least another coat on the tapes, sometimes more. It was a fast way to cover incomplete taping coat layers....IMO.

http://books.google.com/books?id=lO...X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=9#PPA159,M1

I use a brush and thinned (hot) mud (same cons. as you sprayed) rather than the expensive, stinky cans; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WdMo403QxQ&feature=related

Gary
PS. I use a eye-dropper syringe to add thinned "hot" mud under the edge of tape, hold it there with blue tape, the edge may still need another coat or two of 20min.to coat/feather.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Just a thought but get a small syringe with some thinned glue, puncture the bubble with the needle and use a small amount of glue and push it back down.


----------



## cmschlatt (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks for the thoughts. My father in law actually suggested I shoot some glue in with a syringe. I called a couple pharmacies, but apparently you have to have a prescription to get them!


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

go down to wal mart and buy a meat injection kit five dollars and it will handle you hot mud better. it is just a large syringe and needle used for injecting meat.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Try slitting the bubble with a sharp utility knife then get a little glue behind it, won't take much.


----------



## cmschlatt (Dec 3, 2013)

I ended up cutting out the bubbles last night and retaped. It's hard spreading joint compound on 135° angles! I'll know how I did when I get home tonight...


----------

